# Amish mowing hay



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I think our neighbors qualify as modern Amish. 4 horses pulling a motor on a trailer that is attached to a regular hay mower that is usually pulled by a tractor.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol:Nice pics. I think they are definately modernizing their ways!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

It would depend on what the Ordnung of ones Order allows. It varies.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

It always amazes me going to Cabelas and watch a brand new F350 dually supercrew pull in with a family dressed like they must be Amish--and you see 10 family at a time doing the same. What's up with that?


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Banditto said:


> It always amazes me going to Cabelas and watch a brand new F350 dually supercrew pull in with a family dressed like they must be Amish--and you see 10 family at a time doing the same. What's up with that?


Most likely Mennonites. They usually have similar garb but use modern conveniences.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

that looks like a lot of work!!! nice pictures


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Banditto said:


> It always amazes me going to Cabelas and watch a brand new F350 dually supercrew pull in with a family dressed like they must be Amish--and you see 10 family at a time doing the same. What's up with that?


My thoughts are a little different than Ron L. The dress of the Menonite and the Amish are very different in our area. I don't think I can tell the difference between a male Menonite and any other male. The adult women dress more conserative and some wear a scarf or bonnet. The younger girls dress in a rather modern style. I agree, Menonite(at least in our area) use all modern items.
Whenever the Amish want to go somewhere, then hire a driver....usually with a large van to hold the family or families. It is not unusual for an Amish family to travel out-of-state to attend a funeral or something important by hiring a driver. 
EDIT: In our area the married Amish men all have a beard, the single men are clean shaven. Bummer......we can just take off our wedding ring when we go to a singles bar. No chance for an Amish married man of hitting on a single lady at a barn raising that I can see.

L & O


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice pictures. I enjoyed them.

More than once I have read articles which mention that the Amish will hire a driver and rent a truck, van, or bus to get the entire group where ever it is that they want to go. So, why not a truck and driver to take them to Cabelas or Bass Pro. They do go fishing and they do have electric trolling motors and they do have trailers to get their boats to the lake.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I am trying to visualize backing a boat trailer in the water with _REAL_ horse power....thats gotta be tricky! :lol:


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

Banditto said:


> It always amazes me going to Cabelas and watch a brand new F350 dually supercrew pull in with a family dressed like they must be Amish--and you see 10 family at a time doing the same. What's up with that?


Yea I saw that too. I was puzzled.:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

We have the Mennonites up here by me. What each group can use is decided by the Bishop of that area. Up here they can have gasoline run engines for farming equiptment and for running stuff in the barn like milking machines or keeping the milk cold. Some have telephones also but NONE of it is allowed in the house. And they cannot connect to the outside world power grid. If they go into Ossineke, they usually take the buggy's but to go to Walmart, they hire people with vans and the like to take them and then they do quite a bit of shopping. I know I have seen some of the men purchasing work boots. 

As for cutting hay, there is equiptment that can be used that requires no power but the forward momentum from it being pulled. 

Ive been getting my eggs from the local farm for about a month and just got some strawberries from them OMG yum.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I think the Amish that are aloud to use modern convienances are called Beeche. Not totally sure but my wife knows. She's jerked over amish (menonite) or was and knows about all that stuff. Any ways, These Beeche Amish basically dress the same (not says the wife) but you'll see electrical and phone lines going to their houses. She tells me stories of those crazy amish all the time.. Plasma TVs in the barn, wild parties and so on... They arent as simple as they let on so she says...


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me tell you, I see the houses everyday. There are NO wires what so ever going to any of the houses. There are 2 homes that have the phones that I know of and one is the bishop but the phone line goes to the greenhouse. There are no electrical wattage meters on the homes either. They have propane for gas and also heat with wood. Ive never heard of Beeche Amish. Just the Pennsylvania Dutch Amish and the Mennonite's.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I pretty much agree with Wyldkat.....no power or phone lines going to the homes. Phones are located in their place of businness and they generate all of their own electricty. I believe our neighbors only use the electricy outside the home, for example the washing machine and refrig./freezer is outside in a shed with generator supplied power.
Lots of info on Google by going to Beachy Amish or Beachy Amish Mennonite. You can also visit a website that sells machines like the hay mower for horse drawn use. Also a video of mowing hay with horse drawn, motor driven hay mower like the one in my picture.
Anyways, great neighbors that work very hard and love to hunt and do some fishing and trapping.

L & O


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

wyldkat49766 said:


> There are no electrical wattage meters on the homes either. They have propane for gas and also heat with wood. Ive never heard of Beeche Amish. Just the Pennsylvania Dutch Amish and the Mennonite's.


Strange they can run electricity to a barn for work (convieniance) but not to a house for personal (convienance). It depends on the ordinance or sect. I think they're whackos however to each they're own...

Aparently some of these Amish havent seen those websites L&O...:lol:
Where I live near Midlebury and Goshen IN many have elctricty going to the property. Some do and some don't. My point was that Beeche/Beachy whatever the spelling are mostly alowed these convieniances. All the same I'd like to see the size of the huevos of the guy that tries to seperate my Menonite MIL from her Audi......:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

None of ours up here own cars. There is one family where the women is still mennonite but the husband isnt. The kids are growing up in the mennonite faith and dress tho. He has a little shed/room that is just a couple of steps away from the house and you can see the TV light coming from there but in the main house its the gas lights.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

They are for the most part just like anyone anywhere in the world, good, decent, hardworking people that are trying to provide for and raise a family the best way they know how. Their work is their worship. It would take too long to type to try and explain their ways, (do your own research) but I have known many Amish, have been in there homes, worshipped with them, I have worked side-by-side with them, and once dated and almost married a wonderful Mennonite woman. They are, when it comes down to it, like you, me, or anyone. They do not ridicule modern life, but seek to perform there work and live in a more simple manner that doesn't involve the "static" that modern "English" ways can bring, and one doesn't join the church until they are (young) adults, and they are given the opportunity to choose whether to join or not. I, for one, greatly admire the Amish. It is a way of life that I would honestly have a difficult time adhering to. The way my life is with work, broken-down vehicles, the rat-race, etc, I will admit that I am even somewhat envious of this kind of life-style.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I didnt know that michigan-sportsman.com had their own paparazzi on call:lol::lol: am I the only one that doesnt take pictures of amish people to show my friends. just kidding guys, but seriously how do you explain no motor vehicle but motor boats are ok, or generators? somethings in life I will never understand.


----------



## just me (May 15, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I was driving through town and saw an Amish couple riding on a modified car tow dolly. The tongue was fabbed to fit the horse, 
had a bench seat and they used the section where the wheels would fit for the foot rest. With built in lights in the fenders, they had quite a ride!!
At first I viewed it as a slam to us vehicle owners, but have to admit it was pretty neat.

If I see it parked at Tractor Supply Co. or Taco Bell, I will get a pic....


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

For refrigs they also use propane. If you are in need of that type equip stop at the store about 2 mi N of Mio on M32-on E side of road.


----------

